# Bolt Pattern on a 1966 Plymouth Fury 2



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

I have been searching to find out the bolt pattern on this car, but haven't come up with anything. I thought I'd check on here to see if anyone knows...

Whats the bolt pattern on a 1966 Plymouth Fury 2, 4 door?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Anybody know? Or does anyone know a site I can look up bolt patterns?


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Last try... anybody know?


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by woodpaneling_@Dec 16 2004, 06:49 PM
> *I have been searching to find out the bolt pattern on this car, but haven't come up with anything. I thought I'd check on here to see if anyone knows...
> 
> Whats the bolt pattern on a 1966 Plymouth Fury 2, 4 door?
> ...




I BELEIVE IT IS A 5X4.5 (5X114.3) ...... :biggrin:


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

it also could be 5x4 some early chyslers had that one also .especially the smaller cars 
remember it also has left and right handed thread lug nutz


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

Fury is a C-body big fuckign car

it is 5x4.5" and they do have the Left and Right hand threads


----------

